# 25 and ready for a new look



## dj_diablo54 (Nov 26, 2004)

Hello everyone I decided to start a journal after having my 25th Birthday and decided this next year i am going to change a few things about my body. Here are my stats.
Name: Angel
sex: M
Wieght:195
Body Fat% 15

I want to lean down for this next summer and decided now is the best time to start. 

All comments and suggestions are accepted. I hope to get feed back from everyone thanks


----------



## sara (Nov 26, 2004)

What is your current diet? workout?


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Nov 29, 2004)

My Internet connection went down the last few days so i am going to give my diet and workout 

Diet
Meal 1: 4 egg whites 1 slice of ham, .5 cup of oat meal
Meal 2: 2tlbs of Natty peanut butter on a rice cake
meal 3: 1 can of tuna
pre work out shake
work out 
post work out shake
Meal 4: 8oz of lean meat, veggies, 1 small yam
before bed shake:

My work out consist of 
Cardio Mon-Friday During lunch hour

Mon- chest
Tues-Back
Wens-rest
Thurs-Arms
Friday-shoulders 
Sat- legs

I will post the diet and workout to check progress daily.


----------



## simbh (Nov 29, 2004)

Good luck to you


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks Simbh
 It is going to be tough to stay with this program through the holiday season but it the end results will be worth it.


----------



## simbh (Nov 29, 2004)

dj_diablo54 said:
			
		

> Thanks Simbh
> It is going to be tough to stay with this program through the holiday season but it the end results will be worth it.


I know what youre saying , if you need some motavation , just tell me ... Ill be going threw the same thing as yourself ... Eating right even throught out the holiday season. Its worth it , we just have to stay focused.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks dawg if you need some motivation just let me know thats the whole reason i started a journal cause i know the temptations are going to be out there    and i need someone to tell me   Any way i will try to post some pictures tonight after i post my workout.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Nov 29, 2004)

Chest today
flat bench
255x10
265x8
275x6

Incline
225x10
235x8
245x6

Decline
235x10
245x8
255x6

Fly(machine)
165x10
170x8
175x6
Post work out protien shake and an apple.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Nov 30, 2004)

I got on the scale this morning and I am 200lbs so my current stats are
200lb of pure sex machine   
15% Body fat

Goal would be to get to somewhere between 10%-12% by March while keeping my strength up.


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

Not bad man , how tall are you ?


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Nov 30, 2004)

You should rephrase that and say how short i am i am only 5" 7'


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

Holy crap , man , you must be pretty big if you have that low of a bf%


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Nov 30, 2004)

I guess I'm kinda big people tell me i just look really solid and thick, I just really kinda want to get that slimmer look. I like my size but just want that little bit of fat I'm carrying to go away.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Nov 30, 2004)

Today was another good one at the gym, but the work place was difficult. I swear each day some lady brings in all kinds of crap and everyone in my building is walking around with food all day and stair at me when I don't eat any of it or when I get my food out and eat it. Then they make some comments but I have to refrain from saying stuff like I don't wanna look like your fat ass that is why I don't eat that crap.     
Anyway enough of that here was the diet and work out for today. 

meal 1 Four egg whites, 2 slice of ham and piece of nonfat cheese
meal 2 was natty peanut butter on a rice cake
lunch time 45 min of cardio
meal 3 1 can of tuna, mayo and hot sauce
Pre work out protein shake
Today was Back
Wide grip pull downs
17x10
18x8
19x5 I don???t know the weight but it only goes to 20
Bent over rows
135x10
155x8
175x8
Single arm (I don't know the proper name but you put your knee on the bench and bring the weight up 
100x10
110x8
115x8
Reverse butter fly's
30x10
35x10
45x8
Back extensions
3sets of 10 no weight
Finished off with
15 chin ups
10 chin ups
5 chin ups 
I was a good work out today 
Post work out protein shake
For dinner I???m having 8oz piece of lean steak and a yam 
30 min before bed I will have another protein shake

Any suggestions on diet or workout would be help full, I am trying to cut slowly so I can keep all my hard work going


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Dec 1, 2004)

well today i had to fight through the mob of people around the pot luck to get my egg whites ham and oatmeal. Here is whats going on today.

meal 1
4 egg whites -2 slices of ham- 1/2 cup of oatmeal\nmeal 2 
some beef jerky
lunch time
50 min of spin class
meal 3 
1 can of tuna with hot sauce and mayo
meal 4 beef jerky
meal 5
8 oz lean steak and veggies

No lifting today just cardio.

I am thinking about switching up my lifting routine this coming week well see though it is time for a change.


----------

